# Cruzes at Carlisle



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

If it is anything like it was in this 2013 video, then I am in!!!


----------



## gmcarlisle (Aug 12, 2013)

Haha, yes we plan to make the beauty contest just as good for 2014. My personal favorite was Emilee (number 7). Number 1, Kirsten, even had a Chevelle in our invitational - she restored it herself.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've done the Spring Carlisle thing and enjoyed it. 

Only thing is hotel rooms are something best booked in advance.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Crews always drive down fro Rochester/Buffalo, I've personally never been. Might come down this year now that I'm living on the PA border. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Years ago I used to go down for Corvettes at Carlisle that was a lot of fun! [email protected] Carlisle? Miss Cruze 2014?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gmcarlisle (Aug 12, 2013)

Go for it! If you have any female owners who might be interested, our beauty contest has open sign-ups as well. Let's see what we can do to build a big Cruze cruise to Carlisle.


----------

